# Clic droit avec ma souris? Comment faire?



## Hagakure (12 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous !

Je suis allé sur un site par hasard, et j'ai enfin trouvé un avatar sympa pour me représenter dans les forums MacG. Les instructions disaient ceci : "clic droit pour propriétés et noter adresse URL...".
Et là......   ....stupeur... ma souris fournie avec mon iMac DV G3 n'en a pas... et à vrai dire je n'en ai jamais eu besoin   ! Mais bon.... comme ça m'énerve de ne pas pouvoir faire ce que n'importe quel Pciste peut faire... J'attends vos soluces !    (et comme ça j'aurai enfin un avatar !)

Merci   
Macamicalement


----------



## yak_masala (12 Avril 2005)

Je crois que «ctrl» + clic correspond... Je crois...


----------



## chedya (12 Avril 2005)

oui ctrl + clic correspond bien au clic droit.


----------



## Hagakure (12 Avril 2005)

YES... Merci...  
Mais j'arrive pas à trouver l'adresse URL de mon avatar : ils disent que c'est dans "propriété", mais ça s'affiche pas (sauf "le code source", "imprimer" et "enregistrer sous")


----------



## yak_masala (12 Avril 2005)

Hagakure a dit:
			
		

> YES... Merci...
> Mais j'arrive pas à trouver l'adresse URL de mon avatar : ils disent que c'est dans "propriété", mais ça s'affiche pas (sauf "le code source", "imprimer" et "enregistrer sous")



Ca m'a l'air compliqué ton truc.  Fais un glissé-déposé de l'image directement sur ton bureau.


----------



## Apca (12 Avril 2005)

yacouette a dit:
			
		

> Fais un glissé-déposé de l'image directement sur ton bureau.



Oui,  ou "Enregistrer sous" ca vas aussi.


----------



## chedya (12 Avril 2005)

Sinon avec le clic droit tu as aussi la possibilité de copier l'adresse de l'image si vraiment tu veux l'url, apres suffit de la coller.


----------



## Hagakure (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai réussi à copier le gif sur mon disque mais il est trop gros pour l'inclure dans mon avatar MacG : avec quel logiciel puis-je l'alléger ? 
Désolé, mais je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver l'adrees URL de l'avatar  

Merci.


----------



## elektroseb (14 Avril 2005)

Tu peux alleger et modifier la taille de ton image avec Imagewell  il est très simple à utiliser 

@+


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Hagakure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à copier le gif sur mon disque mais il est trop gros pour l'inclure dans mon avatar MacG : avec quel logiciel puis-je l'alléger ?
> Désolé, mais je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver l'adrees URL de l'avatar
> 
> Merci.


 Mais quel boulet celui-là.    

Bon, je te donne mon e-mail par MP, tu m'envoies ton avatar,  je te le réduis et je te le renvois, va.


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Je viens de recevoir les images que tu veux comme avatar, c'est pas gagné. 









En fait, ces images sont très lourdes parce que ce sont des animations très longues. Va falloir que je raccourcisse à mort et ça risque de ne plus rendre grand chose.

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire mais commence par dire quelle image tu veux comme avatar, je ne le ferai que pour une. 

Si un autre gentil membre veut essayer.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2005)

Ouf !!

je peine à la reduire en taille ( je suis passé de 57 Ko à 49Ko) et le resultat est pas jolie du tout !!
bon je propose quand même si quelqu'un arrive mieux à partir de celle-là (bien qu'il n'y ai aucune raison à cela...)


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

24k  

(mais bon, forcement perte de qualité.)


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

et puis franchement..... je ne vois rien, c'est trop petit et c'est saoulant à force ce gif :rateau: 

en attendant je te propose quelquechose comme


*?..*


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

9,82 Ko.  C'est mon dernier mot.


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon dernier mot.


Esperons


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Il n'empêche : qualité ou pas, super boulot, pour la réduction.


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'empêche : qualité ou pas, super boulot, pour la réduction.


 Merci.  Je veux pas me jeter des fleurs mais c'est vrai que chiadé !  J'ai même recréé un mouvement de nuages derrière pour que l'anim en boucle soit fluide. :hosto:


----------

